# [Q]Bluetooth dongle via OTG



## Belnadifia (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello,

I got a low cost tablet (MP MAN MP2000 (Model id : MP948 / Build ID : IML74K / Device : crane-MID9741-sc3052) running Android 4.0.3 (core : 3.0.8+)
This tablet don't have built-in Bluetooth, but I really want this feature.
I bought a USB Bluetooth dongle (Sitecom CN-523) which is natively compatible with Linux.

So I plug it on my tablet but unfortunately it's not working.

I installed "USB Host Diagnostics v1.3" and the result is :

```
[U]ANDROID API[/U]
Claims support > Yes
Classes found > Yes
Device detected > Yes

[U]ROOTED API[/U]
Claims support > Yes
Device detected > Yes

[U]KERNEL[/U]
Claims support > Yes
Device detected > Yes

[U]VERDICT[/U]
OS support > Yes
3rd party apps > Full
```

So it seem to be fully detected by my Android

I also saw many files and folder "Bluetooth" in /sys and /system (such "/system/etc/bluetooth", "/sys/module/bluetooth", etc...) I don't know if it's a hint ( )

I tried some apps to get acces to the Bluetooth settings screen (which is hidden of course), but the Settings "apps" crash.

*Did you have any ideas about how to get it enable ?* (maybe build.prop or another system files to edit ?)

Thank you for listening
(And sorry for my bad english ( ^_^  ) ... )


----------



## tjkingg (May 2, 2013)

Belnadifia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a low cost tablet (MP MAN MP2000 (Model id : MP948 / Build ID : IML74K / Device : crane-MID9741-sc3052) running Android 4.0.3 (core : 3.0.8+)
> This tablet don't have built-in Bluetooth, but I really want this feature.
> ...

Click to collapse



m also on a similar quest..any luck??

Sent from my P275 using xda premium


----------



## hitman33430 (Jun 10, 2013)

Same question here. is it possible?


----------



## burnit_ (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm also trying to achieve this. 
I was able to cross-compile my bluetooth chip's module (BCM203x) and insmod it, although I can reach the "hidden" menu option in settings through a bluetooth shortcut app, there's no way to turn the bluetooth services on.

Is this just not built into the Android Kernel in my image (meaning that I would have to find a similar tablet with bluetooth and reflash with that image), or is there any settings file that can trigger the "turn bluetooth on" in settings, like /etc/bluetooth ?


----------



## shimofox (Aug 20, 2013)

OMG I have the same issue, has anybody figured anything out? I'm trying to get it to work on this http : // www . kingzer . com /product_view.asp?id=1214 , that way I can use my bluetooth snes controller with it and use it as an emulator on my T.V.



Belnadifia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a low cost tablet (MP MAN MP2000 (Model id : MP948 / Build ID : IML74K / Device : crane-MID9741-sc3052) running Android 4.0.3 (core : 3.0.8+)
> This tablet don't have built-in Bluetooth, but I really want this feature.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## burnit_ (Aug 22, 2013)

I can get the bluetooth working in terminal, but the android user space GUI and thence every program is totally oblivious to its existence. I've copied over the files missing compared with tablets with integrated bluetooth (various hci tools, bluez, bluetoothd, some bt*.so libs, the .conf files...) to no avail. hw/bluetootha2dp would hang the system on boot, had to get in with adb and delete it. Also edited the permissions xml to include bluetooth, so now it show the option in the settings but still can't turn it on. I read somewhere that you don't need to hciattach and after setting bluetooth up with hciconfig and running scan it would let you turn it on in the settings. Not in my case, maybe I'm not linking it correctly with a /dev/ connection.
The bluetooth when connected and having the module properly loaded shows up in /sys/classes/bluetooth as hci0 but not in /dev/ as far as I can tell. I tried ln -s to /dev/hci0 didn't work, and to /dev/ttyS1 didn't let me link cuz it's already there, mknod /dev/ttyS1 c 216 didn't seem to work either.
Haven't tried enabling the startup script for bluetooth, my tablet has these commented out in init.sun4i.rc:

# -------- bluetooth related services ----------
#chmod 0666 /dev/ttyS1
#chmod 0777 /system/bin/hciattach

#change rfkill permissions for bluetooth power management
#   chown system system /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state
#   chmod 0660 /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state
#   write /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state 0
#   setprop rw.bluetooth.status "0"

# --- used for usi bm01a 3in1 module's bluetooth attach
#service hciattach /system/bin/hciattach -n -s 115200 /dev/ttyS1 bcm4329 1500000
#    user root
#    group bluetooth net_bt_admin
#    disabled
#    oneshot

# --- used for huawei mw269v2 3in1 module's bluetooth attach
#service hciattach /system/bin/brcm_patchram_plus --enable_hci \
#    --baudrate 1500000 \
#    --patchram /system/vendor/modules/bcm4330.hcd \
#    --enable_lpm /dev/ttyS1
#    user root
#    group bluetooth net_bt_admin
#    disabled

# --- used for samsung swb-a31 2in1 module's bluetooth attach
#service bccmd /system/bin/bccmd -t bcsp -b 115200 -d /dev/ttyS1 psload -r /system/vendor/modules/ath6k/AR6003/A31_Script.psr
#    user root
#    group bluetooth net_bt_admin
#    disabled
#    oneshot
#
#service hciattach /system/bin/hciattach -s 1500000 /dev/ttyS1 bcsp 1500000 flow
#   user root
#   group bluetooth net_bt_admin
#   disabled
#   oneshot

#service abtfilt /system/bin/abtfilt -d -z -n -v -b -s
#    disabled
#    oneshot
# -------- bluetooth related services end ----------

I can call bluetooth services on but it seems to throw an error. Maybe it's missing the Java elements and it's impossible to just copy those and get them working.

I'm afraid that only from 4.2.2 android onwards bluetooth dongle support is standard. I don't want to mess with any unofficial version until they have hardware acceleration for videos.


----------



## skinniezinho (May 19, 2015)

Sorry to bump such old thread.
I have an Rk3026 based tablet which supports OTG but from user reports bluetooth dongles don't work.
Any way to bypass this limitation?
This is a tablet on a "promotion" in Portugal and Spain which can be get for 2eur, it would be nice to get bluetooth working. there are even custom rom for it.


----------



## csaba215 (May 20, 2015)

To get bluetooth working with usb otg: 

android needs to built with bluetooth support(unless you want to use it with console only)
the device's kernel needs to have the modules for usb bluetooth(each device has a diffrent kernel) but that is quite rare


----------



## MrNisse (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi
I am running Android 4.4.2 an would also like to use a Bluetooth dongle.
I have a "old" dongle, that worked fine with Android 2.3.4, but I can't get it to Work with Android 4.4.2.
Do it have to be a bluetooth dongle with OTG support if it should work with Android 4.4.2 ?

Hope someone can help me .

Many regards
MrNisse


----------



## ghjklz (May 5, 2016)

Hello.

I have the same wish: To use a dongle BT as extender on my  S7 Edge. 

Any idea?


----------



## albgen (Dec 14, 2016)

I have the same needs. An android tv box without bluetooth. Any news on this guys? Actually for me is ok also a fake usb. One of my app is crashing because it tries to read the mac address of the bluetooth 

Please advice


----------



## lovemx93 (Dec 27, 2016)

Me too. Waiting for an answer. My box can use I8 air mouse but I am not sure whether it can detect Bluetooth dongle


----------



## Luizoti (May 27, 2017)

Sorry to relive the topic, but anyone knows if it is possible to use a bluetooth adptador on TV BOX?

Enviado de meu LG-D855 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bruno504 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi, also for me... to my MBOX DVB-S2


----------



## zaooooza (Jul 7, 2017)

Khm... Two pages with questions only. Where are experts? Have the same problem


----------



## Luizoti (Aug 10, 2017)

zaooooza said:


> Khm... Two pages with questions only. Where are experts? Have the same problem

Click to collapse



I set aside these cheap boxes and picked up the Raspberry PI, maybe there is a good BOX TV, but these are not the ones. If you have money, maybe an ODROID UX4 will do.

Enviado de meu LG-D855 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cain79 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

I got  TV box (MXQ model) it has not  Bluetooth , so i bought USB BT 4.0 dongle,  I connect to the port and nothing, but I connect this USB BT to the PC the device on a blue light and show it  in the windows menu bar.

I have connected to the MXQ  USB keyboard and mouse, both work fine , but there is an issue with the USB BT.

I don´t understand , how in the new releases for these devices there isn´t a software for activate dongle USB BT.  if those previous devices have not been with BT inside. 

Uptoday, Anybody can solved this issue ¿?

Sorry for my English.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Quiero activar mi USB BT en un TV BOX modelo MXQ,  y por alguna razon no lo toma no prende la luz que trae el USB BT , como que no lo enciende, cosa que en la PC lo hace automatico, encima se baja los drivers y ya lo activa.

Tiene que haber una solucion para esto en los modelos de TV BOX o tablets  que no tenga BT.   
Porque se deberia poder activar el USB BT y poder utilizarlo, ya que los dispositivos estos no lo traen incorporado.

Parece que no hay una solucion a la fecha.

Saludos.


----------

